# Pessoa v John Whitaker training aid - any difference?  (Also in NL)



## _Acolyte_ (22 November 2008)

I need to do some groundwork with Bob to improve topline/hindquarters so I want to lunge in a Pessoa.  Just looking on the internet for one and I notice the JW training aid - are they actually the same effect?  Just that the JW one is cheaper


----------



## ccooxxyy (22 November 2008)

JW comes with a roller inc in price, does same action as pessoa but you may want to an a ring to the roller a bit lower down on the sides for the rope to pass from the hq's thru to the bit. so when on the lowest setting it allows the horse to stretch down, otherwise rope going from hq's to bit will encourage horse to raise its head if it thru a ring too high ! Hope this makes sense!!!


----------



## _Acolyte_ (22 November 2008)

Yep makes perfect sense thanks - Bob is naturally up and back so the last thing I want him to do it hold his head higher


----------



## kez07 (22 November 2008)

i wish i could remmeber what it was called, but there is one thats exactly like the pessoa for £30, so tis worth looking around!


----------



## Gamebird (23 November 2008)

Derby House do a pessoa copy - couldn't see any difference to the real thing, it's much cheaper and you get a roller with it (with rings in all the right places) mine has had fairly regular use (weekly or so) for 18mths and is a bit grubby now but still in good nick.


----------



## loobylu (23 November 2008)

Have used the derby house, john whittaker and homemade versions on various horses/yards. I like the whitaker one best- very tough, durable and easy to adjust. DH one seems a bit fragile for using regularly on different horses but would be good enough for a one horse situation when you don't adjust as often! Homemade one was tough but difficult to adjust as it got older.


----------



## crackersluvrat (23 November 2008)

I've got the JW one and find it very easy to use, the only difference from the Pessoa is that it has an extra pulley clip but IMO this just makes it easier to use as you don't need to run the rope through the ring on the roller you just clip it on where you want it!


----------



## Peanot (23 November 2008)

I have the JW one as I liked the colours  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and I liked the fact that it came with the roller.
I find it great to use and my horse works long and low in it and she had a natural high head carriage.
I dont use it that often as i dont lunge often, but at the minute I am using it as i am waiting for my saddle to be altered.
I too find it very durable but not stiff.
A friend bought a cheap copy off Ebay and it kept coming undone. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I`m not saying that they would all come undone.


----------



## Peanot (23 November 2008)

I have the JW and crackersluvrat, I cant work out how you dont have to put the rope through the rings!!!
I put the rope through the ring then clip the loose pully clip onto the bit and then the end pully clip back onto the roller.
I can`t quite work out how you do it.  I will try it next time I lunge as it is a pain pulling the rope through then pulling it back when I`ve finished.


----------



## bombproofbella (26 January 2010)

You have persuaded me to buy a John Whitaker training aid from reading your posts. I found the cheapest one so far at 

http://www.e-tack.co.uk/john-whitaker-training-aid-system-482-p.asp

has anyone found or bought one cheaper? and any thoughts on the company?


----------



## hamishholly (11 February 2010)

Hello all, 
Just to let you know that if you are near a Scats store, they are £61.70...actually saw them for £50 in the sale before Christmas.....whatever you pay, it is money well spent - fantastic piece of kit as long as it is used v sparingly with lots of patience... I use mine on a very long low setting.


----------



## Geema (11 February 2011)

i bought mine from www.equestriansuppliesshop.co.uk 
the JW one is brill and does last well


----------



## wench (11 February 2011)

I got a cheapo one off ebay. Not sure what name, it maight have been equiflyte. It seems to work anyway. Well made.


----------



## hellywelly1 (11 February 2011)

i got a version from decatholon and was £35 and bought a v good roller from them for £6 in sale.


----------



## smiles24 (14 February 2011)

I got mine at mole valley for £52 including delivery


----------

